# Perry, where is your secrets?



## FlyKaesan (Nov 16, 2007)

Perry,

I think you mentioned before you will let out your WM secrets around summer time.  Summer is over.  Are you planning to tell soon?  Or did I miss it?


----------



## jbcoug (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually Perry promised to release all his WM knowledge last winter, and then he renegged. Claimed that the release of Travelshare was the reason for his change of heart.

John


----------



## PerryM (Nov 17, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Perry,
> 
> I think you mentioned before you will let out your WM secrets around summer time.  Summer is over.  Are you planning to tell soon?  Or did I miss it?



I've decided NOT to release my WM "Secrets/tricks/techniques/whatever" publicly - I instead went the Non-Disclosure Agreement route but I've stopped even that.  I don't want to become the center of more WM consternation, and rule changes.

I have the eMail address of those who did request the material and did not get in on the first NDA course - if I restart the NDA course you will be advised.  I did get valuable feedback from the first group in the way the material was presented and have revised it.

P.S.
If there are any folks writing programs that interrogate IRIS I'd be glad to sign a NDA and exchange information and I also pay for these programs.  It would be worth your trouble to contact me.  I pay cash or can set up a royalty fee structure, or just pay for my personal usage.  Fear not, I abide by NDAs.


----------



## LLW (Nov 17, 2007)

PerryM said:


> P.S. If there are any folks writing programs that interrogate IRIS I'd be glad to sign a NDA and exchange information and I also pay for these programs.  It would be worth your trouble to contact me.  I pay cash or can set up a royalty fee structure, or just pay for my personal usage.  Fear not, I abide by NDAs.



Perry:

One of the reasons you said you like WM the way it is and don't want any changes is that you really only use WM for exchange activities - you only used WM resorts for 2 days in 2007. But you have repeatedly asked to be in on any IRIS-interrogation programs. IRIS makes internal reservations for internal WM resorts. If you need IRIS-interrogation programs you are planning to use WM resorts more, and what the board does would have more, bigger impact on you. In fact you do want to use WM more, but just believe that by stepping on top of other WM owners, you will do OK?

If you read more of the tips and tricks on WMOwners, you may be able to optimize WM's value to you by using WM resorts more fully. Exchanges are but one facet of the whole WM ownership experience. I think you agree?


----------



## PerryM (Nov 17, 2007)

LLW said:


> Perry:
> 
> One of the reasons you said you like WM the way it is and don't want any changes is that you really only use WM for exchange activities - you only used WM resorts for 2 days in 2007. But you have repeatedly asked to be in on any IRIS-interrogation programs. IRIS makes internal reservations for internal WM resorts. If you need IRIS-interrogation programs you are planning to use WM resorts more, and what the board does would have more, bigger impact on you. In fact you do want to use WM more, but just believe that by stepping on top of other WM owners, you will do OK?
> 
> If you read more of the tips and tricks on WMOwners, you may be able to optimize WM's value to you by using WM resorts more fully. Exchanges are but one facet of the whole WM ownership experience. I think you agree?



The IRIS programs are really not for me....I have no interest in them.  (But who knows)  However, there are many clever programmers who are also WM owners and I might be able to match them to other WM owners who are, indeed, interested in their programs.

However, let me assure any programmer out there that the NDA I sign, or my friends sign, we will honor.  We don't want to see another reoccurrence of the BT fiasco.  That should have never occurred, I know it wouldn't have if I was involved.

P.S.
I personally don't like WM resorts, the wooden stick construction kind.  I would rather stay at resorts that have a MF 4 times the WM equivalent and cost 4 times as much.  But that's just me.


----------



## PerryM (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ok, ok....*

Ok, ok, if I decide to release the “Tips” just send an eMail to *PerryM@Yahoo.com* with the subject “*WM Tips*” and you will be on the list.

I am not guaranteeing that I will release them but if I do you must sign a Non-Disclosure Agreement to get in the group.  It comes with sever penalties if you should blab that you are part of the group and what’s involved.

All those who sent PMs since last night please do the above so I have them in my eMail account to automatically send out notification.

I have found that WM is hot with emotional issues that my “tips” just inflame and hence the non-public approach I chose.

If you already sent in the request from last year there is no need to send another one - I kept them all.

Again, I am not promising anything.  You know it is my intellectual property.  Biting the hand....you know the rest.


P.S.
I am not acknowledging the eMails - too many of them.  Rest assured that I am getting them.


----------



## LLW (Nov 17, 2007)

PerryM said:


> We don't want to see another reoccurrence of the BT fiasco.  That should have never occurred, I know it wouldn't have if I was involved.




By "fiasco", did you mean the fact that he was prohibited by Wyndham to continue to use the program? Were you not the one who told him to write Wyndham to ask for permission?

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=145410#145410


I think he also came on here, and *you were involved **here too:*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53287&highlight=worldmark


Ah, I see by "involved" you meant if you were the only one who knew about it from the beginning, you and your friends would take advantage of it, and be the only ones who did.   So did you sign on and are still able to use it even if he may not be able to, you who really don't need it? 




PerryM said:


> I would rather stay at resorts that have a MF 4 times the WM equivalent and cost 4 times as much.



I agree. I would too if I don't have to pay the cost. Which you can a lot of times with WM.   That's what sharing on TUG helps us to do too.


----------



## PerryM (Nov 17, 2007)

*Loose lips....*

I deal with information as a profession – I trade stocks during the day.  The information I get helps me make better stock trades and a better bottom line.

It was clear that the BT announcement was destined to failure from the instant it was announced to the world – the announcement should have never been made outside of a NDA.  I’m guessing that was a valuable lesson when dealing with WorldMark and Wyndham and will not be repeated in the future.

This is the information age and one must fully realize the value of the information – sadly our BT WM owner didn’t fully appreciate just how valuable that information was.  I did and hopefully averted retaliation from Wyndham against him; AND against all of us as an unintended consequence.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 5, 2007)

PerryM said:


> I deal with information as a profession – I trade stocks during the day.  The information I get helps me make better stock trades and a better bottom line.



what is your favorite stock?  

ps- Perry, Wyndham says all 5000 credit WM are Standard account.


----------



## PA- (Dec 5, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Perry,
> 
> I think you mentioned before you will let out your WM secrets around summer time.  Summer is over.  Are you planning to tell soon?  Or did I miss it?



Anything perry could share with you can be gotten from wmowners.com.  Everything Perry learned came from there or TUG or wm4m.


----------



## PA- (Dec 5, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> what is your favorite stock?
> 
> ps- Perry, Wyndham says all 5000 credit WM are Standard account.



That's not true.  I've owned 5000 credit accounts that were premier accounts.


----------



## PA- (Dec 5, 2007)

PerryM said:


> ...
> 
> P.S.
> I am not acknowledging the eMails - too many of them. ...



Oh brother, what size hat do you wear?


----------



## PerryM (Dec 5, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> what is your favorite stock?
> 
> ps- Perry, Wyndham says all 5000 credit WM are Standard account.



There is but one stock – it’s the DIA (Diamonds Trust)  It is the DJIA and every stock is related to it in one way or another – either directly correlates to its movement or inverse to it.

Listening to Wyndham will lead to incorrect conclusions – similar to PA.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 6, 2007)

PerryM said:


> There is but one stock – it’s the DIA (Diamonds Trust)  It is the DJIA and every stock is related to it in one way or another – either directly correlates to its movement or inverse to it.
> 
> Listening to Wyndham will lead to incorrect conclusions – similar to PA.



That's NOT a stock.  It is an ETF.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 6, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> That's NOT a stock.  It is an ETF.



True, but if it looks like a stock, acts like a stock, trades like a stock...for all practical purposes it is a stock.

And the best thing is its 30 stocks in one - its the DJIA.  In a period of a year or two some of these stocks will leave and new ones replace them - you need not worry its done automatically for you.


You don't need a mutual fund, or a hedge fund, or some clown on TV yelling at the top of his lungs about some stock - you own the market; the DJIA.

Think of the DIA as a tide in the ocean - all the waves are random but are based upon that up and down movement of the moon's tide.  You need not worry about the CEO being frog-marched off to jail, or a hostile takeover, or a bad hit piece from the Drive-By Media - you own the market.

Just buy and hold 20 years and you will do better than 99.99% of all the mutual funds and all the investment managers out there - aren't you the clever one.

No need to diversify - no need to pay 29 more commissions - just one stock that pays a dividend and follows the DJIA.

For those of you who feel the need to get into stocks around the world you then add the exchange problem of their currency on top of that - and where is the proof that the rest of the world will do better than the US over a 20 year time frame?

But if you are a super model and have the IQ of a door knob then buy foreign stocks and play the currency exchange game and see where you will be 20 years from now - we will wait for you....


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 6, 2007)

Perry,

Earlier in this thread, you said:



> I deal with information as a profession – I trade stocks during the day.  The information I get helps me make better stock trades and a better bottom line.



So, you are a professional stock broker?  I doubt that is true since you define an ETF as a stock, which it is clearly is not.   A professional in any field is not so sloppy with definitions.  More than likely, you are like lots of other day traders who have a day job and makes trade on company time and internet access.

In another thread, you said you had 99% or more of your net worth in DIA.  So, if you do any day trading, it is minimal and irrelevant to your portfolio.

In addition, since the DIA is an average intended to mirror the DJIA, there is almost no information that you have that isn't already factored into the index at that time.  That is unless Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke is one of your relatives and he routinely tells you what the Fed intends to do regarding interest rates.  Any information you do have will just help you justify your gambling on the DIA making near term moves up or down.

Why do you over hype what you know and what you do?  We are all timeshare people here.  We are used to everyone lying to us and telling us half truths.  

My only problem with what you post at times is that you try to position yourself as an expert at things you are not even right about.  Renting WorldMark credits is an example.  You have been promoting the credit rentals feature as one of the best features in WorldMark.  Here is a direct question.  Have you ever rented a credit from another owner?  On another thread, you had said you have not rented a credit.  So, how can it be such a great feature if you have never tried it?  That means your knowledge is theoretical in nature and you make wild speculations by extrapolating on those theories.  I don't even have a problem with that as long as you simply state that it's your opinion on how it will evolve.  The trouble is that you declare a lot of things as facts when they aren't.  That is very misleading and dangerous to newbies.

Anyone getting Perry's NDA material, make sure you independently verify anything you do based on that information.  It may not be as precise of a course of action that you should take as it is presented.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 6, 2007)

PerryM said:


> Just buy and hold 20 years and you will do better than 99.99% of all the mutual funds and all the investment managers out there - aren't you the clever one.



Perry is right on this one.

I would also add SPY to the mix as it gives diversification among 500 stocks rather than 30 and has a better track record over the past 5 years.

http://finance.google.com/finance?q=dia


----------



## PerryM (Dec 6, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Perry,
> 
> Earlier in this thread, you said:
> 
> ...




BB Calm down - I trade for myself and trade DIA on 4 time frames:
1) Quarterly bars
2) Monthly bars
3) Weekly bars
4) Daily bars

Day trading is at:
1) 1 minute bars
2) 5 minute bars
3) 15 minute bars
4) 30 minute bars


All trades start at 1 minute and if higher time frames justify moving the trade to longer periods of holding time some trades eventually make it to the quarterly bar account that has a trade every 5 years or so.

I trade only for myself and no one else.  I used to offer stock trading lessons but don't do that anymore.


Thanks for being so concerned about me...

P.S.
Unless you have many years of dealing with the volatile stock market just buy DIA and hold until needed for other purposes.  Trying to time the stock market is a lot harder than buying/selling timeshares.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Perry is right on this one.
> 
> I would also add SPY to the mix as it gives diversification among 500 stocks rather than 30 and has a better track record over the past 5 years.
> 
> http://finance.google.com/finance?q=dia



Sure, you can buy all kinds of stocks that are really an index.  If a person feels that the S&P is going to do better than the DJIA you would be buying SPY.

I have S&P data from 1960 and the DJIA averaged 11.27% since then and the S&P 500 averaged 11.62%.  So owning 470 more stocks added .35% more per year.  I personally like the DJIA since I have data going back to 1896 and over that timeframe it has averaged 13.16%.

What will the next 40 years hold?  Will the SPY outdo the DIA?  I'm betting on the DIA myself.


----------



## JLB (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds very much like long-ago TUGgers concerning the open discussion of some RCI topics. 
- - - - - -
FWIW, I believe Perry's secret is the rarified air he breathes up there in the timeshare stratosphere.  Those without proper safety equipment are advised not to venture there.   



PerryM said:


> I've decided NOT to release my WM "Secrets/tricks/techniques/whatever" publicly - I instead went the Non-Disclosure Agreement route but I've stopped even that.  I don't want to become the center of more WM consternation, and rule changes.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 6, 2007)

*Are you smarter than a 5th Grader?*

Does anybody watch the show - Are you smarter than a 5th grader?

I am surprised that nobody commented on the title of this thread:

* 	Perry, where is your secrets?

Correction:

Perry, what are your secrets?

*


----------



## JLB (Dec 6, 2007)

I took it that something was left out of the topic, a common occurrence in Internet typing it seems, that being _the explanation_, which would make the topic singular, and _is_ would be correct.

Or, here in the Ozarks it were fine to begin with.   



Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anybody watch the show - Are you smarter than a 5th grader?
> 
> I am surprised that nobody commented on the title of this thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## PA- (Dec 6, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> .....
> Anyone getting Perry's NDA material, make sure you independently verify anything you do based on that information.  It may not be as precise of a course of action that you should take as it is presented.



Anybody that uses information obtained from a chat room to make financial decisions should do their own due diligence, regardless the source.

I don't know about stocks, except that the system is rigged toward the wall street insiders, who are fed information that yahoos in fly-by country don't have access to.  I had a number of friends who, during the heady clinton era, thought they had become as smart as wall street and became day traders.  They were quick to point out how much they made, but never talked about how much they lost when times changed.  I suspect if Perry made a million day trading, it's because he started out with multi-millions.  But I don't know that, perhaps he's wiser in the stock arena than in the timeshare arena.  If so, he'd be the first and loudest to let you know.

I do, however, know a lot about timeshares.  And anybody who follows Perry's recommendations regarding timeshares will waste a huge amount of money unnecessarily.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 6, 2007)

*I offer my services free of charge...*

I’m not sure what’s going on in some of the lives of the folks here, but if I can provide a cathartic outlet for some of you, please be my guest.  It’s the holiday season and this would be my little way of brightening up some of your lives.

I am partial to Global Warming and Capitalism v Socialism issues myself and if this is your cup of tea please start.

I had no idea that someone asking my opinion on a stock could be so beneficial to some, but heck, I'm here for you guys....

I feel your pain.


----------



## spatenfloot (Dec 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anybody watch the show - Are you smarter than a 5th grader?
> 
> I am surprised that nobody commented on the title of this thread:
> 
> ...


There isn't enough time in the day to correct all the bad grammar and spelling on the internet.


----------



## CMF (Dec 6, 2007)

*Reminds me of Steve Martin*

I am a financial illiterate so most of Perry's discussions leave me scratching my noggin.  But some of them remind me of the very old Steve Martin :whoopie: routine with advice on how to become a millionaire and never pay taxes.

"First, get a million dollars!":rofl: 

Charles


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 6, 2007)

CMF said:


> I am a financial illiterate so most of Perry's discussions leave me scratching my noggin.



This is one of the biggest problem the USA faces...and one of the reasons whey we are in such a sub-prime mortgage mess right now...lack of financial understanding.

TUGers...do yourselves a favor...read the business section of the newspaper, read money magazine, etc. Go to web sites like: motleyfool, yahoo finance, bankrate, etc.

I have made more than $1m just buying homes to live in and making sure I signed the BEST mortgage contract I could and buying at the right locations for the right prices. I have made a ton of $$$ "investing" in the stock market (not gambling) and have even made $$$ buying and selling timeshares. I have never taken a business course in college, but I am an avid reader/researcher of financial information. 

TRUST NOBODY and verify everything....however, Perrys reccomendation of "DIA" will beat 95% of all investors (professionals included) over a 10 year horizon. I personally like SPY, dividend paying stocks, some overseas exposure, and a little fixed income (bonds, etc) to make myself a little well rounded, but you can't go wrong with buying DIA if this is your only choice.

Thus, using your brainpower is MORE important than physical work.

If you don't understand investing....it is up to you to learn. No BS, no excuses, get to it!


----------



## CMF (Dec 6, 2007)

*Or . . .*



Steamboat Bill said:


> This is one of the biggest problem the USA faces...and one of the reasons whey we are in such a sub-prime mortgage mess right now...lack of financial understanding.
> 
> TUGers...do yourselves a favor...read the business section of the newspaper, read money magazine, etc. Go to web sites like: motleyfool, yahoo finance, bankrate, etc.
> 
> ...



 . . .realize that you are lousy with numbers and work with a trusted financial planner.  

Charles


----------



## PerryM (Dec 6, 2007)

*The track record...*

The old saw is “*What’s the quickest way to make a small fortune?”*

“*Start with a large one*”.


All I’m saying is that the DJIA has been around 1896 and averages 13+% during that time – thru 2 World Wars, the Great Depression, the Cold War, the Korean War, the Vietnam War, and countless tax attacks by our own government upon its own citizens.  I know of nothing that can come close to this track record.  You can simply buy this wonderful track record for just $135.20 a share this very second while the DJIA is 13,489.51.

Be your own captain of your future – you don’t need anyone’s opinion to buy the #1 track record in the world – just click or call and put it to work for you. (DIA)

Or, you can pay hefty fees and snake oil schemes and get into all kinds of stocks and investment schemes.  Just realize that the track record espoused is not 100+ years old and in many cases is based upon one individual who will eventually pass on…

But, Bill is right - trust no one and verify for yourself.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 6, 2007)

CMF said:


> . . .realize that you are lousy with numbers and work with a trusted financial planner.
> 
> Charles



It will take a lot wisdom to find one.  Besides trustworth may not led you to anywhere.  Even if (s)he can, you may loss faith in him (her) in early stage.

Jya-Ning


----------



## CMF (Dec 6, 2007)

*Oh well.*



Jya-Ning said:


> It will take a lot wisdom to find one.  Besides trustworth may not led you to anywhere.  Even if (s)he can, you may loss faith in him (her) in early stage.
> 
> Jya-Ning



We all do the best we can with what we have and have to live with our choices.   My financial guy is not going to make us rich, but he will help us meet our retirement goals.  

I'm not obsessing over finances.  I'm into timeshares now and I can only handle one obsession at a time.

Charles
"Men plan. God laughs."


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 6, 2007)

Here are two great sources of financial infomation in an esy-to-understand format...they should be at your local library or from Amazon. 

In fact, I would rank this as a fantastic Christmas present for someone. I actually gave one of these books to a student that worked for me while he was in High School and he went on to Harvard and is now a VC in Silicone Valley and regularly networks with multi-billionaires.

http://www.amazon.com/Street-Journa...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196969465&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Street-Journa...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196969465&sr=1-6


----------



## PA- (Dec 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Here are two great sources of financial infomation in an esy-to-understand format...they should be at your local library or from Amazon.
> 
> In fact, I would rank this as a fantastic Christmas present for someone. I actually gave one of these books to a student that worked for me while he was in High School and he went on to Harvard and is now a VC in Silicone Valley and regularly networks with multi-billionaires.
> 
> ...




Granted, financial knowledge is an important lifeskill, as are cooking skills, communication skills, relationship skills, blah blah blah.  But guys, this IS a timeshare forum.


----------



## spatenfloot (Dec 6, 2007)

PerryM said:


> All I’m saying is that the DJIA has been around 1896 and averages 13+% during that time – thru 2 World Wars, the Great Depression, the Cold War, the Korean War, the Vietnam War, and countless tax attacks by our own government upon its own citizens.  I know of nothing that can come close to this track record.  You can simply buy this wonderful track record for just $135.20 a share this very second while the DJIA is 13,489.51.


Using the lifetime average is a bit misleading since most people can't wait 100+ years before selling. Over that time, quite a few people may have lost money. Nothing is certain in the stock market.


----------



## spatenfloot (Dec 6, 2007)

PA- said:


> Granted, financial knowledge is an important lifeskill, as are cooking skills, communication skills, relationship skills, blah blah blah.  But guys, this IS a timeshare forum.


So, why did you leave out timesharing skills?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 6, 2007)

PA- said:


> Granted, financial knowledge is an important lifeskill, as are cooking skills, communication skills, relationship skills, blah blah blah.  But guys, this IS a timeshare forum.



Yes, they go hand-in-hand. A timeshare purchase is usually one of the more expensive single financial purchases an individual makes during their lifetime as the average timeshare (according to ARDA) sold  during 2006 was $17,620.

If people were better skilled in financial knowledge, they would NEVER "overpay" a developer for a timeshare (especially one that can be bought resale much cheaper) and would never finance a timeshare at 14% interest.

If people were better with working numbers, they would know how to maximize the timeshare they own and not buy one that is a dog.

If people know business skills, they would be better equipped to rent their week or know how to maximize a resale for something they bought.

If people knew financial negotiations, they would not get ripped off so often.

Unfortunately, if you go into battle with someone with superior financial skills (like a timeshare salesman), you will probably lose. 

Therefore, financial knowledge is POWER and this power will improve your life so you can visit more timeshares and laugh all the way to the bank that you made the best deal possible.

I have noticed that the more knowledgeable TUGers are generally the ones with excellent financial smarts.

In my opinion, you can't separate discussing timeshares without discussing finances. 

Game On!


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 6, 2007)

PA- said:


> Granted, financial knowledge is an important lifeskill, as are cooking skills, communication skills, relationship skills, blah blah blah.  But guys, this IS a timeshare forum.



All of which skills are important when purchasing or visiting a timeshare.  Besides which, the post you quoted was by Steamboat Bill.  Underneath his name is the caption Moderator.  I believe that makes his post fall under the category of Rank Has It's Privileges.  Past experience has taught me that it is never a good idea to criticize the moderators posts, even when he posts a reply while you are typing yours.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 6, 2007)

spatenfloot said:


> Using the lifetime average is a bit misleading since most people can't wait 100+ years before selling. Over that time, quite a few people may have lost money. Nothing is certain in the stock market.



Averages are averages but there is a huge difference between a track record of 10% for 5 years and 10% for 50 years or 100 years.

If you want to make more money than buying Government Savings Bonds you will have to take risk.  It's up to your taste for risk and adventure as to how you want to invest your money.  Some should be rock solid and some can be high flyers, that's what makes life interesting...


----------



## bnoble (Dec 6, 2007)

While DJI has been around longer, I'm perfectly happy having my entire tax-deferred portfolio in a spider:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=my&s=^DJI&l=on&z=m&q=l&c=&c=^GSPC


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 7, 2007)

Why not buy Google...I thought they were over priced but they keep on going up and up and up.

I did buy into QQQQ which is Nasdeq shares and I have done so much better than my most stock pickings.

They only thing it didn't beat was my Apple.  What would I do without my Apple.
Also My holding of RIO and HSVLY should be strong in the future.

Why am I talking about stocks .....

Perry, other than DIA, what else do you like that is more interesting and fun?


----------



## PerryM (Dec 7, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Why not buy Google...I thought they were over priced but they keep on going up and up and up.
> 
> I did buy into QQQQ which is Nasdeq shares and I have done so much better than my most stock pickings.
> 
> ...



I day trade a number of other stocks, long/short, on margin.  These stocks have a high Beta (High correlation to movement of DIA) but have just a 1 cent bid/ask spread and are extremely liquid.  However at the end of the day I only own DIA.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 9, 2007)

May I ask how long you been day trading?

I wish I could do something like that but I know you need to have some serious money to trade or it won't pay the bills.

My close friend broker told me he is stressed out this past month.  I am sure you are not doing too great last month but made up for it from past 10 months before that.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 9, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> May I ask how long you been day trading?
> 
> I wish I could do something like that but I know you need to have some serious money to trade or it won't pay the bills.
> 
> *My close friend broker told me he is stressed out this past month*.  I am sure you are not doing too great last month but made up for it from past 10 months before that.



20 years.

That's why starting at 3 PM Monday - Friday I do martial arts until 8 PM!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 11, 2007)

I hope you haven't killed anyone.

Things are looking bright for short term.
What do you think about NTRI?
Do any of my stock interest you?  what sector/stocks do you like at this time of the year.  Interest rate might being lowered today.

I should buy some calls on DIA but I have lost so much money last month buying calls I am afraid to jump in again.


----------



## PerryM (Dec 11, 2007)

*The grass is not greener....*



FlyKaesan said:


> I hope you haven't killed anyone.
> 
> Things are looking bright for short term.
> What do you think about NTRI?
> ...




I make it a policy to not discuss my views on individual stocks (Imagine me without an opinion!).  As soon as I express an opinion I am obligated to defend it.  Depending on the timeframe I could be long a stock this minute and in 10 minutes short the same stock.

I can only quote averages and make an assumption that the average will behave like all averages – it will vacillate and 95% of the folks trying to trade it will fail.  It’s just human nature.

I have sad news for most investors – the Holy Grail of stock trading systems is just buying the DJIA (DIA) and holding it as long as you can – no timing the market, just buy and hold.  99.99% of investors will poo-poo this and think that 12%+ is not enough and that something much more profitable is out there – I’ve not found it and I am convinced that it does not exist.  You can’t beat the market over a long period of time – just ask the folks who visit Vegas year after year.

I can comment on derivatives like options – they are great for folks who write them.  Trying to out fox the market is one thing, to then add time as your biggest enemy is no better than just going to Vegas and becoming a high roller – at least there you do get the occasional free hotel night from the casino.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 12, 2007)

Perry,

You are right.  I do get free rooms sometimes although my loss wouldn't even come close to covering it.  That is why I got TS close to the casino resorts instead of trying to get comps for free hotel night.
I would definitely invest in DIA as you recommended.  I am very happy with QQQQ but I don't trust QQQQ next year.  
One gamble I took was buying WM and I sold part of it so I can be more safe.  The only thing I don't like is not being able to choose which resort and room size when I try to give it to II for exchange.  They kept on saying they will choose the size and the resort to trade with.
I have given them 1 Bedroom blue for 5000 although I could have given them 2 bed for 5000.


----------



## bobcat (Dec 13, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Perry,
> 
> You are right.  I do get free rooms sometimes although my loss wouldn't even come close to covering it.  That is why I got TS close to the casino resorts instead of trying to get comps for free hotel night.
> I would definitely invest in DIA as you recommended.  I am very happy with QQQQ but I don't trust QQQQ next year.
> ...



Buy low,sell high. Bears and bulls make money. Pigs get killed. It is a new and different time in the stock market now. All the rules have changed . You have to find your comfort level. Can you sleep at night in the way you invested. ?? We are in for a wild ride . You can not time the market.If you watch CNN each day you will go nuts. What is good for someone is not good for someone else. You want high risk... Options, Puts and Calls. You can either make or lose alot of money. Perry, you are right to keep your secrets.


----------

